
What're the advantages of a software engineer who learn machine learning? - zuzoovn
What are the advantages of software engineering background?
======
kprybol
The ability to integrate aspects of machine learning into real world
production data pipelines and/or the ability to move beyond the creation of
the machine learning model itself towards developing an actual app/software
suite/product that can be utilized by others (particularly those who have no
working knowledge of either programming or machine learning).

